# Fire email question



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

On my iPad mail program when I delete an email it does not appear on my PC.  With the fire email program when I delete an email it still appears on my PC.  Am I missing something?  I would like to use my fire email program when on vacation but cannot use the program if all the emails show on my PC when I return home.

John


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You can change that in the settings, sure I saw it today when I was poking around...

back in a sec...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Is it a Gmail account, John?  I can't see how to do it in a GMail account, but I can set it for my Verizon account on the Fire.

Swipe down > Settings > Applications > Email, Contacts, Calendars

Tap on your email near the bottom, below the + Add Account line.

Scroll down to Server Settings.

Tap on Incoming Settings

Close the keyboard by tapping on the little keyboard icon in the side/bottom toolbar.

Delete email from server has a drop down menu below it with two choices.
Never
When I delete from Inbox.

Change it to "When I delete from Inbox."

Let me know if this helps!

Betsy

(Edited for clarity. I hope. )


----------



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

It's a comcast account and I'm using the email program that comes with the Fire.

John


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Then the diirections I gave you below should work.

Let me know!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have several accounts via comcast and have had no problem.  I set them to delete from the server after two weeks or so -- I figure by that time I'm sure they've downloaded.  I do like to make sure EVERYTHING goes to my main computer and I have it set to automatically check for messages twice a day even if I'm not home.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have several accounts via comcast and have had no problem. I set them to delete from the server after two weeks or so -- I figure by that time I'm sure they've downloaded. I do like to make sure EVERYTHING goes to my main computer and I have it set to automatically check for messages twice a day even if I'm not home.


But that's a setting on your overall account on Comcast, right? John wants things he deletes from his inbox on his Fire to be deleted from the server so he doesn't have to go through it again when he gets back to his PC. At least that's what I'm understanding...

John, the instructions I posted here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,166070.msg2378663.html#msg2378663
should help. Let me know!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No -- on my 'non-main-PC' devices, I set them to NOT delete from the server so I know my main PC will download them as well, even if I looked at them (I can envision accidentally deleting them from the inbox and losing them forever otherwise! ) and I'll have them at home. Yes, this sometimes means I go through things twice. But it works for me.  The setting on my MAIN PC is for the email to be deleted from the server a few days _after_ it's downloaded here. That way if I'm away, I'll probably have a chance to see it on my portable device, for sure it'll come to my PC, and the email won't just sit on the server forever. 

John, you want to do things sort of opposite from me.  But, yes, the link Betsy's given does show where to tell it whether or not to delete a downloaded message from the server. Which should be what you wants. And that setting IS available when you set up a comcast account, too. I just checked.


----------



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanx - right now I'm away but as soon as I get back I'll give it a try.

John


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Let us know, John.

Betsy


----------

